# Stella and Chewys



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there,

Has anyone tried feeding Stella and Chewys Dehydrated Raw? I found this at an agility show this weekend and it was highly recommended. I purchased a sample bag of the lamb version to try for Bella (toy poodle). She is currently on Origen kibble but has recently had loose stools. 

If you have fed this was it with kibble (Bella is 4lbs) so I'm concerned about 2 meals a day hypoglycemia? Also it seems such a small amount of food looking at the package directions.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I use Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Crunch (Chicken and Beef) training treats for Chagall. I've considered using their food too because he absolutely loves the treats. I know someone who used to feed it to her poodle, but migrated to "homemade"l raw. I'll be interested to follow this thread! :eating:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I frequently feed S&C as a supplement to Rain's raw diet, but have not fed it exclusively. She gets a patty added to her dinner.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny loves it, as did Jake. I found it a bit too rich for everyday, though, but I do use in a pinch if I am out of premade raw, or for training.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I also use S&C to supplement the kibble that I give to Max. He is not interested in eating a lot of kibble so I am trying to get a little more meat on his bones! He has weighed 14 lbs. 3 oz. for the last month so I guess that is his natural weight. His dad weighs about the same. This is the first dog that I have not been fighting to keep their weight down!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Sunny loves it, as did Jake. I found it a bit too rich for everyday, though, but I do use in a pinch if I am out of premade raw, or for training.


Is there a specific ingredients it is too high in? I'm concerned about it being too rich.... We do not have a local source for premade raw - hour+ drive to purchase the frozen NV so I thought I could have this shipped online.

Any thoughts on this are appreciated!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It was just a little rich for Sunny, high caloric, etc. that is not to say it won't work for you. He loves the surf and turf. It was just my opinion, each dog is different and he does better on a brand of premade raw I have been using, that is all.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Update - Bella is having horrible gas and very loose stools so I think we are going to need to leave this for training treats only which is a bummer as she loves this stuff :-( 




Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

